# Trout Lake



## Woolybugger

Does anyone know where this lake is located? Mapquest doesn't have a listing and the only place I can find it is the big blue dot in the salmon/trout regs. I was told that it is by Island Lake.


----------



## Guest

I can't give you the exact loaction but I know a "rough" location! I believe it is in Oakland county and trout creek flows out from here! I know someone that fishes it alot, but I can try to get some info on this! I am going to call him for you and I will post any info he tells me! Maceday lake has many trout in it also! Well, just happy to help!


----------



## kingsalmon32

That i think is correct.


----------



## MAP IT

Hello, Trout Lake is located in Orion Township. If you take M-24/Lapeer Rd. 
North from Pontiac/Auburn Hills area to Greenshield Rd. Go right there and the 
lake will be on the South side of Greedshield and East of M-24 about 1/4 to 1/2 
mile. There is a DNR post about 3/4 of a mile down Greenshield on the South side 
very close to Kern Rd. There is a road that enters to Trout lake at that post. 
Weather or not it's gated I'm not sure. There are a couple more parking areas along 
Greenshield Rd. on the north side. It's at minimum of a 125' to 300' walk from the 
road. It's a very nice lake. There are also topographical maps of this lake. Good luck.


----------



## kingsalmon32

What species are in there besides trout and what species of trout are in there


----------



## Guest

There should be browns and rainbows! There might be a lake trout population, I am not sure! I will try to call the DNR to help you! I will do all I can!!! Maybe someone else knows???


----------



## kingsalmon32

Thanx


----------



## MAP IT

I forgot to mention that there are two very informative websites called topozone.com and, teraserver.com. These sites can give scaled airal photos, arial topos and coordinates for just about anywhere in the world. If you plan on keeping any fish from Trout lake, you might want to check the fish advisory book for this lake. At one time there was quite a bit of mercury present years ago. Thought I might add two more cents.


----------



## Bucktail

Its a rather shallow lake . I have bass fished it before.


----------



## Kevin

MapIt (et al)
Your directions refer to the lake entirely within Bald Mountain Rec Area, Correct?


----------



## Woolybugger

Thanks for the replies. I am not sure if the Trout Lake in Orion Township is then one stocked by the DNR with rainbow trout. I think there are at least four Trout Lakes in Michigan. When you do a search for stocking in Livingston County there is a Trout Lake listed with coordinates near Island Lake Recreation area.


----------



## MAP IT

Yes it is. Actually the lake is named Lower Trout Lake. I'm not really sure where 
Upper Trout Lake is.


----------



## kingsalmon32

GO to the dnrs website and look under fish stockings it should tell u wat kind of fish have been stocked there from, the late 70's


----------



## fishandhunt

Upper Trout lake used to be right off of Kern Road. The dam breached about 15 years ago. All that is left is a creek you can jump across. No cover, no trout. the parking lot is still there and the walking path will lead you to the ruins of the dam.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Yes, Kingsalmon32 is right...they did stock this lake and even the small creek, it is called Trout creek! There is no trout left in there, and that is why they stopped stocking it! The creek flows into Paint Creek and acts as a drain from the lake! I am not sure of the lake still having trout, I would check because we may be missing a great inland lake trout fishery!


----------



## Woolybugger

If anyone has the trout/salmon regs handy take a look at Livingston County. Just east of Spring Mill Pond and South of Kensington is Trout Lake. It seems to be within Island Lake Recreation area. There are a couple small lakes with limited access but nothing marked as Trout Lake that I have found yet.


----------



## Byron

Upper Trout lake still exists...it is, strangely enough, right above Lower Trout lake. There is about a 10' drop from the Upper Trout dam to Lower Trout. Both lakes are within Bald Mountain State Recreation Area. Lower Trout lake is only about 100 acres, and the deepest point is only about 14 ft. I seriously doubt there are any trout to speak of in the lake. I've never seen any trout, salmon, pike or muskie caught in that lake. Usually catch small bass and a lot of stunted bluegills. I would NOT recommend keeping or eating any fish out of these lakes. Only a couple miles from the landfill, and mercury levels are VERY high.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## fishandhunt

Byron:

You may be correct. The trout lake I was referring to was on the east side of Kern road, north of Greenshield. maybe it was called something different.


Mike


Yep, I found an old map of the area. The one that is gone was called Bald Mountain Pond. It drained into trout creek downstream from lower trout lake.


----------

